# I have gone pedal crazy



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

Decided to try some new stomp boxes for some new flavours to my sound.

So I started with a Fulltone OCD and Full-Drive 2 Anniversary, which rocked. I then added a Fulltone Distortion Pro and a Dytone Smoozy, again both winners. Having loved the Fulltone stuff I got a ChoralFlange and Soul-Bender... Another triumph!

Now on the way
Supa-Trem
OctaFuzz
Ultimate Octave
Fat Boost
Mini-Deja Vibe 2
Full Drive 2 - Used 1996 model

I may have just found some more older (I mean older) Fulltone pedals as well that I am looking into.

I think I need help. And everytime I mention to my wife I bought another pedal or 2 she says "Great!" and wants to find a way so I can display them all. God bless her.


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

You are a real Fulltone fan.:rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I wasn't too fond of the Distortion Pro. My Full Drive was a crappy sounding one, I've heard much better ones. Funny how the same pedal can be good and bad.

Fat Boost is great. OCD is awesome.

That's the extent of Fulltone experience.


----------



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

What didnt you like about the Distortion Pro? I was a little underwhelmed at first. I didnt think it had much distortion at all, allthough what it had I liked. I adjusted the to internal trim pots and now it has lots of gain. Be careful if you adjust those, it doesnt take much.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

chesterb said:


> What didnt you like about the Distortion Pro? I was a little underwhelmed at first. I didnt think it had much distortion at all, allthough what it had I liked. I adjusted the to internal trim pots and now it has lots of gain. Be careful if you adjust those, it doesnt take much.


It was a little too buzzy for me. But it could just be my amps didn't play well with it, I wish I'd had my 18 watt at the time, it loves all pedals.

Now I've got my Hot Cat when I want to get down right heavy.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

wow...lots of fulltone. If I were to have given you advice I'd have said try some other companies...especially for the fuzzes...but hey I hope you love 'em!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...apropos the thread title, and to quote a good friend (seb agnello), "which one makes it sound like a guitar?"

-dh


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## dirtdog (Oct 24, 2006)

LOL...

I'm having the same problem with Electro-Harmonix and Voodoo Labs at the moment. Can't imagine what my wife would say if I got into the REALLY boutique-y stuff. 

DD


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Question for you guys with lotsa pedals....

Do you have them all on a pedal-board(s)? Do you use them all live and do you employ any true bypass (ABCY etc...) pedals to keep the chain cleaner or do you not notice much signal loss with all the pedals hooked up?

I really wanted my guitarist to get a nice tube amp and some boutiquey pedals, but he insisted a 50W tube amp would not be powerful enough so he went with a 200W power amp and a Line6 Pod XTLive. I don't really know much about guitar, but to me a nice tube amp just sounds like sex!


----------



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

Add two more to the mix.

To early Fulltone 69 fuzzes. Serial numbers under 100.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> No, I don't have them all on my pedalboard at once. The selection varies depending on the style of the gig, the amp I'll be using or the guitar I'll be playing. There's generally never more than 5 or 6 in front of me at any given time- I just like to have lots of options.


Options are good!!



gtrguy said:


> I don't know what kind of gigs you're playing but a 50W tube amp will generally cut it on just about anything. It'll certainly be as capable as a 200W solid state power amp and a POD....and sound better in my opinion...
> 
> gtrguy


We are playing typical small/medium clubs, usually no FOH, just stage. My guitarist just cannot fathom 50 tube Watts being loud enough. I can only bang my head against the wall explaining it to him so many times before I give up!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Is he a member here, if not get him on here so he can find these things out...
IMO a 50 watt can handle about anything you are going to do, if you need more mic it....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Tell me about going pedal crazy. In the last year my collection of pedals increased 3 fold.

To answer your question James, at the moment, I have about 9 pedals on my pedal board and that's all I use. Most of which are true bypass so there's really very minimum signal loss. Setup is GoudieFX Compressor-->George Dennis Wah Plus--> Radial Tonebone Classic --> HBE Power Screamer --> BBE Boosta Grande --> George Dennis Tremolo --> Boss CH-1 Super Chorus --> Boss DD-3 Digital Delay --> EB Volume --> I have a whole bunch of old Boss pedals, an old Morley Volume, a Vox 848, Boss AB, Radial ABY pedals that are pretty much sitting around here, not being used. The ABY I use sometimes when I use my Peavey Classic 30 and Princeton Reverb II together during gigs.

Based on my experience, a 50 watt tube amp will pretty much cover any kind of gigging situation you might get into. In bigger venues, just have the amp miked. I've been giggin with just the Classic 30 and lately just the PRII (22 watts) the last couple of years and it's never been an issue. When we played outdoors at the SuperEx this summer, I decided to use my red knob Twin and it was still overkill. I had the volume on 1.5.  Mind you the amp was miked. But I've never had the volume of that amp go over 3 in any gigs that I've played in.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Is he a member here, if not get him on here so he can find these things out...
> IMO a 50 watt can handle about anything you are going to do, if you need more mic it....


+1 (at least).

I've got a 50 watt boogie and I've never been able to get the master volume above 2-3 on any gig. The reason I've never bought a non-master 50+ watt is that I could NEVER fathom playing any club gig that I'd be able to turn it up enough. I'd prefer a lower powered amp, but I got a great deal on mine and it still sounds pretty good at lower volumes. That's certainly why I never have bought a Marshall, although those 18 watt clones are mighty tempting!

As for addictions, I've got a bit of a problem with pedals myself. Here's what I've got so far (and this is after selling off a few):

'86 rat (pre indicator led)
Keeley modded Rat II 
modded TS-9
Crybaby
Q-Tron
EBS MultiComp
EBS UniChorus
Boss LS-2
Boss SYB-3 
Russian Big Muff
Bixonic Expandora
BYOC Ultimate Fuzz
BYOC Delay
BYOC MKII & Lazy Sprocket (yet to be assembled)

The sad thing is it doesn't seem to be enough.

At least I'm not gassing for multiple PRS's or Les Pauls (yet . . . . . .)


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Is he a member here, if not get him on here so he can find these things out...
> IMO a 50 watt can handle about anything you are going to do, if you need more mic it....


He won't sign up here. Afraid of having other guitarist's telling him what I've told him! :tongue: 

Tried to talk him into a 2x12 Avatar cab - he claims to have needed a Marshall 4x10 on top of a Marshall 4x12.

Like I said, I'm just a humble bass player, but 50W of tubey goodness into a 2x12 cab and a LesPaul is what I'd GAS for if I played the thinner strings.


Sorry to derail the pedal thread. 

So, boutique style pedals are mostly point-to-point true bypass no? Very little signal loss I would guess then, even with numerous small leads between the pedals.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

james on bass said:


> So, boutique style pedals are mostly point-to-point true bypass no? Very little signal loss I would guess then, even with numerous small leads between the pedals.


True bypass, yes. Point-to-point, none that I've seen. IC's are a little tricky to incorporate into PTP wiring from what I understand and the pedals would have to be bigger too. Although some people argue otherwise, I've heard some pretty reputable builders state that properly designed PCB's can be just as good as PTP wiring. Problems can arise when components fail and in situations like that PTP wins. The boutique builders will generally use better quality components like metal film caps and resistors. 

Now that I've written all this, make note of the fact that I'm not any kind of electronics expert - this is just the info I've gleaned from years of drooling over fancy pedals of all varieties Drool .


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

james on bass said:


> He won't sign up here. Afraid of having other guitarist's telling him what I've told him! :tongue:
> 
> Tried to talk him into a 2x12 Avatar cab - he claims to have needed a Marshall 4x10 on top of a Marshall 4x12.
> 
> ...


Wow! I have a Bandmaster - 40 watts, ran it between 3 - 4 at the Richmond, plenty loud enough into a 1 x 12 cab. I also have a 25 watt Zinky Blue Velvet that I've never had over half volume, jeez that's loud.

As for pedals I have quite a few that I just mix and match on a small pedal train as the mood dictates. Never satisfied though :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Tried to talk him into a 2x12 Avatar cab - he claims to have needed a Marshall 4x10 on top of a Marshall 4x12.
> 
> Like I said, I'm just a humble bass player, but 50W of tubey goodness into a 2x12 cab and a LesPaul is what I'd GAS for if I played the thinner strings.


50watts is more than enough. I never have my amps turned up past half no matter how big the gig, except maybe on some of the outdoor things we do. 

As for the stacks...he he he...I understand where he is coming from, gotta love the stacks for looks if nothing else. There is a difference in sound over a straight 2x12 but I hate humping that much gear around.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I wasn't too fond of the Distortion Pro. My Full Drive was a crappy sounding one, I've heard much better ones. Funny how the same pedal can be good and bad.
> 
> Fat Boost is great. OCD is awesome.
> 
> That's the extent of Fulltone experience.


Its all in how you look at it and what type of sound you are looking for.


----------

